# The genie vs an extra Hd DVR



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

I currently have whole home wired setup, 1 Hd DVR + 2 hd receiver. The main tv has pip built in.


I like many of you have interest in the genie. However, if you are an existing customer, like me.,why not simply get another Hd DVR. That gives you 4 programs to recorder, + it is free.

In addition, I am considering keeping the existing hd receiver, which will allow me to implement the pip feature.

The only additional fee is $6.00 per month. This works for me.

What do the rest of you think.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not necessarily free. I like one DVR to manage, of course for someone else it's all the eggs in one basket. The Genie also hands some other features not available from a DVR (PIP, RVU, larger than 2 Tb drive etc.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chinatown said:


> why not simply get another Hd DVR. That gives you 4 programs to recorder, + it is free.


The Genie is you case will give 7 (including you existing HDDVR) tuners to record, plus it has built in PIP with no extra monthly (like your workaround will cost you)


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not necessarily free. I like one DVR to manage, of course for someone else it's all the eggs in one basket. The Genie also hands some other features not available from a DVR (PIP, RVU, larger than 2 Tb drive etc.)


I called yesterday. They said the only cost would be the shipping @ $19.00.

4 programs is enough for me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure, just saying that its not the same situation for everyone. On the other hand, some have gotten the Genie free.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I am sure they will give you a genie for the same price if you are a good customer.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> I am sure they will give you a genie for the same price if you are a good customer.


However, that means a new install, which I am sure will not be free. With my suggestion, it is just a matter of replacing the hd receiver with the DVR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chinatown said:


> However, that means a new install, which I am sure will not be free. With my suggestion, it is just a matter of replacing the hd receiver with the DVR.


The $49.00 installation fee is a small price to pay if you were to get the Genie free of charge


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, but $50 is annoying when the Genie is a simple swap. It's a deal when conversion to SWM or SWM16 is needed. At least at one point, they required installation even for a simple swap. I was glad to get mine through a reseller and just install myself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I was glad to get mine through a reseller and just install myself.


So you pay more than $49.00 just so you could install it yourself?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Didn't think I wanted a Genie till I started coming here more. LOL.

Have 2 HDDVRs on living room TV (guess that was my way of getting close to a Genie 3 years ago) and when one of them croaks (probably the HR20) might keep the second HDDVR there, and add a Genie. Will need a SWiM16, but gee, that's a cool thing to have! And of course, once there is a Genie in the house, the kitchen TV could get a C31 and finally I'd have HD satellite there instead of SD mirroring.

I could see over time replacing some of the rest of my 5 HDDVRs with Genies as D* loosens up on how many we can each have.

That D* based system I maintain will need upgraded to HD someday. Maybe a non-DVR version of a Genie with built in adjacent channel ATSC or QAM modulators is in the pipeline someday. It would be a fantastic gadget. If it was the size of a D12 (or of 5 or fewer D12s stacked up) it would be perfect.

Imagine how many sports bars could use a receiver like that on their wall wall of big screen TVs!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> So you pay more than $49.00 just so you could install it yourself?


I've had very bad luck with installers. One dead simple aspect of my SWM upgrade, getting it connected to the Internet took 3 service calls, the last guy said they would have to come back for a 4th, until he decided to play along and follow my instructions on what to do. It's worth it to me not to go through that, or some of the other pleasures I've had.

Plus I got mine very early, December 2011.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I've had very bad luck with installers. One dead simple aspect of my SWM upgrade, getting it connected to the Internet took 3 service calls, the last guy said they would have to come back for a 4th, until he decided to play along and follow my instructions on what to do. It's worth it to me not to go through that, or some of the other pleasures I've had.
> 
> Plus I got mine very early, December 2011.


Understood. but realize that not many folks are going to spend $300 to save $49.00


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, but for those that already have a high enough SWM, the genie won't require a new cable run, Directv charging $50 bucks to do what the customer can do themselves is what I have an issue with. 

But then on the rare occasion I go to someone's house to work on their PC, it's $100 for a stupid 5 minute fix.


----------

